# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Here I go - First Cycle, test only

## SdiZZle

Ok, So I have posted elsewhere, long story short. I have been working out for a long time, and I want to bulk up a little. I have been eating big/clean for the past 4 months and hitting the gym hard. I have gone from 152lbs to 164lbs ( I am 5" 6"). For the past month and 1/2 I have been working out 6 days a week, hitting major groups 2x a week. I plan on starting my cycle today (after I sleep, so tomorrow for me).

Frontload 750mg test c. 1st shot - 250mg 2nd
2-10 wks 500mg test (250 x 3.5 days)
Nolva as needed
wk 11- nothing
wks 12-15 Nolva/Clomid/Relacor (I know people say wait 2 weeks for test c., but some seem to disagree. I can't think of a good reason to wait and get my Natural test production going again, unless you know of one)

On Hand Right Now- 120 20mg nolva, 45 100mg clomid, 35 1" 25g pins, 35 1" 22g for draw, Relacore (pct, supposed clorisol blocker, can't hurt) creatine mono, 3 months worth whey protein and obviously 25cc's test c 250.

After a lot of reading/time/money, it's time to put up or shut up.

I plan to eat 3500 kcal a day, 4000 if I can, but remember I am small, and around 200g protein min.

I will try to follow up with results -oh yeah, my wife has no idea, so this should be fun- I borrowed a bunch of crazy suplement bottles from a friend to put all around.

I have no idea what to expect, but I am excited and nervous. 
Tell me what you think- later -S

Oh yeah, never stuck myself before, so that will be something else, it's way late for me (12:42 est) I plan to do this tom. around noon EST so wish me luck.

----------


## SdiZZle

Heres a look at my diet, you can tell me what you think.

7am Breakfast- Organic cereal (like raisin bran, no sugar or bullsh*t) with 1/2 cup oatmeal. 3 eggs, glass oj, morning shake (whey protein 20mg)

9am (at school parking lot) - 2 Whole wheat/natural PB sandwich, low fat yogurt.

11am - 1 can tuna with mayo, mixed nuts

WORKOUT

12:30 - post workout shake (whey, creatine, sugar)

1:00- 1/3lb ground beef, mixed with brown rice

3:00 - cottage cheese, chicken breast

5:00 - (@ work at restaurant, free food  :7up: ) - One of above, steak, chicken, salmon, chicken breast, duck breast, ground beef - slices mango, orange, apple.

Hard to eat at work from 6-9 as we are very busy, but I try to sneak food in when I can to stay up.

Sometime 10 to 11 - Dinner depends what my wife makes, chicken in whole wheat pasta, beef with taco seasoning, meatloaf, whatever- this is not my best meal as she makes it, so it's not always the cleanest.

Please, before you tear into this remember_

I am an ectomoph, so I think my diet may not be clean enough for some, but I am not too concerned with body fat, just looking to add some mass to my frame

and I am 5' 6", 164lbs, 27yrs old. (I was under 150 until I started this diet 4 months ago, so I'm happy with that)

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, so I have officially joined the dark side. Anyone who can't get over the needles needs their head checked. I was so stress, I can't fu*king stop lau***ng, that was so easy. 2cc's in right thigh, time to go throw one in the left for my 750 mg frontload.

----------


## SdiZZle

I'm still cracking up, I have an endorphine rush right now after getting that done. Waxing your chest hurts more then that. My little sister piching me hurts more, my cat scratching me... you get the idea. This is great  :Smilie:

----------


## lchayes

Go for it S. 

I will be watching your results. I am looking to start a cycle soon but still have some research to do. I am a little older and want to be sure I don't F--- nothing up too bad. I have the same issue with my Mrs. She would freak if she knew I was even thinking about this. That sounds like a lot of food and you are working a job and going to school too. What kind of rest are you building in to this? Good luck and keep me posted. LC

----------


## SdiZZle

I sleep from 11 to 6:50, so just under 8 hours. Blasted my back for 1 1/2 hrs today, I feel great. The sites I injected feel a little sore, like getting a flu shot feels sore after a few hours, the right more then the left (2cc's right), but nothing to write home about. I get to do arms and chest tomorrow, so thats awesome. I'll keep you posted. 

S

Oh yeah, I was looking over my diet, I forgot to add in any of the veg I eat, a lot of steamed brochiolli, snap peas, beans, ect. All steamed.

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, so my right leg is pretty sore, but it seems better then when I went to bed last night. I'm thinking I should have put 1.5 cc's in each thigh, as my left is not really sore at all. I have to think of something beside running to get my heart rate up for my workout today, maybe some rowing! Also I hope my quad feels a little better by tonight, as I work at a restaurant and friday is power walkin night for sure. We will see, no pain, no gain.

S

----------


## soulstealer

> I will try to follow up with results -oh yeah, my wife has no idea, so this should be fun- I borrowed a bunch of crazy suplement bottles from a friend to put all around.


Ya I can see it now...."Honey I think you need to go to the doctor ... your BALLS ARE SHRINKING" Uh Uh....UH.... no babe must be the supps... =P :LOL:

----------


## SdiZZle

^^^^^^
|||||||||
Are you married? 

Anyway my legs feel alot looser, I actually went for a jog and they felt better. His up my arms and chest today, I'll admit I have had better workouts. I didn't sleep all that well last night. Time to slam some food and sneak in a short nap before work tonight.

----------


## lchayes

Hey S, 

Gt to make this quick I am at work, Can you post your work-out routine. Right now I am doing a full body work-out that I took off of Bodybuilder.com called HST. I work 8 different body parts. I am not i mpressed with my progress. 

I have conitinued to drop body fat which was my goal but I do not feel any stronger. I am thinking about going back with a traininer and focusing on set muscle groups. How you feeling?

----------


## jnm

hey S, try taking some before and after pics. keep us posted.

----------


## SdiZZle

I vary my workout routine a lot. I have the body builders encyclopedia by Arnold, and he constantly talks about "shocking the muscle", so when I feel like doing something I do it. Some days I just throw out my plan and slam high poundage, or run the rack until I can't move. I try not to let my body get to used to anything. If my chest is lagging, I slam it first thing monday, and so on. I will post my basic schedual, but I gotta head to work. As for pics, I don't think so. Keepin this as low key as I can, but I will describe everything I feel/see in vivid detail for all of you. Off to work.

S

----------


## HardCharger

Right on man. Just keep working hard in the gym and eating and you'll grow. Good luck with your cycle and keep us posted. I love reading about 1st cycles.

----------


## SdiZZle

man, long night. My right quad was aching something fierce at work tonight. I'll make it though, no big deal. I was limping around like a gimp most of the night, not much worse then when I blast my legs with squats, presses, ect.

Anyway, as for a quick workout routine (it is way late for me, 1:30am)

For chest - I like dips for lower pecs, decline bench, bench, decline flys, incline flys, pec deck machine, flys with cables for max isolation of middle chest.

For Arms- Standing curls, preacher curls, alternating dumbell curls, "skull crushers" tri pulldowns, close grip bench, tri extensions, run the rack curls, hammer curls

back- Pull Ups for lats, wide grip, close grip, behind the head, lat pulldowns, bent over rows, seated cable rows, dead lifts, hyperextensions for lower back

Legs - Calf raises, standing and seated and on leg press machine with massive weight (toes straight, in and out), Squats, leg press, leg extension machine, straight leg dead lift, leg curls machine, sissy squats, lunges

Shoulders- Behind neck press, side laterals (straight and bent over), dumbell presses, cable laterals, shrugs, military press, front dumbell raises, upright rows

Abs- Tons-O-Crunches, leg lifts, ab machine, twistin with broom handle for obliques

I normally do back and shoulders then legs, then arms and chest. I warm up by jogging for 15 min pre workout. I do abs everyday. I am in the gym 1 to 1.5 hours 6 days a week, off sunday.

I hope my legs aren't as sore tomorrow, goodnight.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Legs today, was a little rough due to the soreness. But my quads are less sore then yesterday, so thats good. I feel a little bit of a fever and sore throat, nothing too crazy.

----------


## lchayes

Hey S,

How's the soreness comming? I hope you don't come down with a cold or anything like that, that would be a serious pain. 

Are you concerned about over training? 

Check this out I was at a vitamin shoppe picking up some protien poweder and CLA and I met this bodybuilder named Clyde. Seemed like a nice enough guy. He is a trainer and nutritionist. I am going to check him out. He was big as a house promoting a post workout product called Evolution. Have you or anyone out there heard about it. 

It's kind of funny because after reading this book (The Steriod Bible) the author pretty much tells the whole story about supplements and gaining size. The size we see in the magazines do not come from any of the supplements advertized. 

Don't forget to rest the body needs time to repair and recover. Have a good weekend.

----------


## SdiZZle

I do worry about over training, it is hard at times for me to get enough sleep between school, homework, and working out. I do try to take time off if I'm just not feeling it, but I have to be pretty down, as most days once I smell the locker room I get a little rush. Working out is really my favorite part of the day, it always seems easy to make time for that. Believe me I know, most supplements aren't all they are cracked up to be. 

About the soreness- gone for the most part. I was fine at work today and we were slammed. I'm a waiter at a casual fine dining restaurant, and we get crazy busy. I did manage to snag 1/4 gall of milk, 2 chicken breast, an order of lasagna, and one of my whole wheat natural PB sandwiches. 

I guess my goal with this diary is to let any first timers know minute by minute what a TEST ONLY cycle will do to you and for you, so I won't paint a rosy picture or get all negative. I will try to stay impartial for you guys so you can know what you might expect.

----------


## SmallSucks

Keep the posts coming , very interested in your results..

----------


## SdiZZle

Yesterday was a great day off- GO BILLS (even a blind squirrel can find a nut). Anyway, time for my next shot. My legs feel totally fine, and seeing as it is only one cc I should feel fine. Back and shoulders today. I got some good rest this weekend and I feel ready to roll.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Shot done, easier even then last time. To let you know what I do- warm test in warm water bath, fill with NEW 22g needle, swap out with NEW 25g needle. Before I fill I swab top of vial with alcohol, and wash hands for 60 seconds. I ice my leg (outside middle of thigh). I swab injection site for 30 count. I insert needle all the way (1") and inject slowely. I decided not to massage this time as I have read different opinions of this, and the doctor doesn't rub your arm for 5 minutes after giving you a flu shot. 

Today is my crazy busy day, 4 classes until 4:15pm the work from 5pm to 10pm. Not quite looing forard to that, but I'm full of energy and will get a good workout today I think.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

^^^^^^^
|||||||||||

Don't forget to asperate and check for blood.

----------


## SmallSucks

bet that did not feel good.... :Icon Sick:

----------


## SdiZZle

It absolutely does not hurt at all. At least not the injection itself. Now your leg will get sore/ tight like 12hrs later (Really bad the first shot, this time not so much). If your worried about the needles don't. 

Awesome workout today. Pumps all over like I could not believe. It seemed like I could just think about a muscle and get a pump going. I had to stop for a minute because my forearms felt so pumped up, like they were gonna blow up, and this was while doing shoulders and back.

I weighed in at 171lbs today, so up 7lbs from last monday.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Man my back is sore (in a good way) like it hasn't been in a long time. Feels awesome. Arms and chest today, I have to admit I am excited.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Not much to post about, I got in a good workout today for chest and arms. Legs tomorrow. Weds. is a busy day too, like monday. Class 9-4:15, work 5 - ?. That I'm not looking forward to. I'm gonna head to bed (about 10 here) until about 7. That will get me about 8 1/2 to 9 hrs solid rest. I'm eating good, and feeling good.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Well, one week down, 1g test c in me somewhere. I don't feel any different as of yet. I got in a good leg workout today, so that is a positive. I need a tape to take some measurements. I managed to measure my biceps with some string and a ruler. I'm at 16 1/4 in. with no pump flexed.

Shot tomorrow, 1 cc in right thigh tom. morning.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

I'm serial posting (in my own forum, so I guess it's ok).

I was thinking about how I said I didn't feel any different, well that isn't really true. I wrestled as a light weight in high school, 91 lbs to 112 lbs. At no point in my life have I ever really weighed more then about 135 - 145 lbs. I messed around in the gym for a few years and got up to 152lbs, then for 4 months I started to really eat right, and really hit the gym hard. I feel great, I weight 171lbs, which is huge for me. I feel like a million god damn dollars. I can't wait for this test to kick in and up this to the next level! I think 190lbs could be in my reach, and 180 after all is said and done. That for me would be amazing. 

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Is anyone reading this thing? 

Anyway, shots are getting too easy now, I can see how this becomes addictive. Crushed my lats in the gym today. I need to focus in on my chest though as I feel it is lagging. Anyone have some killer chest exercises I could try to change things up? Let me know.

Also, I need a spotter so I can try to move some heavy ass weight around.

172.5 lbs today

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, amazing workout today. I just focused on chest for 1 1/4 hr and forgot about arms. Man, I was up 15lbs on my bench (170 now for reps, 215 max) which for me is really good. I just felt pumped from the word go, flys, dips, incline, decline, normal bench, some more flys, cable crossovers. Just an intense High Weight (for me) chest workout. I can feel myself growing! :Wink/Grin:  

Weigh In @ 173.5 today. 

Also, absolutely no soreness from my last shot, just in and done. 

S

----------


## fast

Yes.. I am reading this thing mate  :Smilie: 

Goodluck with your cycle !

Cheers  :7up:

----------


## dupa95

Looks good bro keep this steam toward the end as well.

----------


## SdiZZle

Got it on with the wife twice last night and once this morning, and I still have half a hard on. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . My gym is closed on monday (it's at school) so I have to find somewhere to get my workout in. 

Also I have 15 cc's Test c left- which is only enough for 1.4cc's a week for ten weeks after mondays shot, not what I was looking for. (I forgot to factor in my frontload)

SO- I put in a call, and have another 10cc's on the way, so now I will be rolling with 2.4 cc's test 250 a week, or 600mg a week instead of five. That has me excited.

S

----------


## SmallSucks

Keep the posts coming , im sure many are reading and just not taking the time to post..

----------


## lchayes

Hey S Man,

You sounds great!, I agree, I bet a lot of people are checking your logs. What kind of test are you doing? I went back to see if I could find it but I don't think it's mentioned. 

I really get into your enthusiasm, it's inspiring to me. I pump myself up but the energy level is hard to maintain sometimes. I'm eating right and seeing results but my energy levels seem to flucuate day to day. Any suggestions!

----------


## SdiZZle

Testosterone Cypionate 250

Also, as for energy levels I have some days where I wake up feeling drained. That said I never really have a hard time finding energy for the gym. I keep my mind focused, and when I hit that locker room I get amped up. I hit the weight room full of steam like I'm gonna f**k something up. Make it your challenge. I'm focused on getting ripped, and on getting my degree. I am making both happen. I will make whatever I truly desire real in my mind, and everything else will fall in place.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Oh yeah, all of my friends and family have been commenting on how "huge" I look. As I said in my first post I have been building up for while now so they don't notice anything really drastic, but just wait for these goodies to really kick in  :Wink/Grin:  .

S

----------


## SmallSucks

I know that you said that you dont want to post pics but it really would make the thread that much better, i understand wanting to keep it low key but why cant you just do some editing to the pics to ensure your safety ?

----------


## SdiZZle

Your right, I need to get some pics up here. I will hunt around for a good before pic, or at least get you one of me now. I'm also afraid of the flame, but if you don't wanna get burnt, stay outa the kitchen. Maybe I will have someone stop by and take some good shots for me, because I don't think I even have any good before shots, we will see.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

EXPERIENCED MEMBERS!!

When I start my PCT what changes do I need to make to my diet and workout routines to keep maximum gains?

I asked this question on the PCT board but received no reply.

Thanks for your help.

S

----------


## dupa95

:Aapostpics:

----------


## SdiZZle

FLAME ON

Remember, I know my chest needs work, and I'm not worried about body fat as of now. So here are you "Before" Pics.

----------


## SmallSucks

I dont think you are going to get flamed at all, you look pretty good and seem like you have a good base , it seems like you have put in some work and you should have great results, keep it up... :0piss:  on the HATERS.. :LOL:

----------


## jbravobg

Bulk now as much as u can, then cut up and u'll look great. Good luck

----------


## ImFreakingHuge

Hey man looking good, got any signs of gyno or anything like that going on yet? And another thing, where did you read two weeks before starting pct after cyp? I thought it was 18 days...

----------


## SdiZZle

My one nip felt weird, but I wax my chest, and that can make them itch. I'm on 20mg Nolva a day so I don't foresee any issues (hopefully). Their is a lot of different PCT ideas out there. Many say 2 weeks after last shot of Cyp or Enan. because they are long esters. Anthony Roberts says to fire up you PCT right away and get your Natty Test production up and running ASAP, so I plan to rock the Myogenx right away, and fire up the clomid 1 week after my last injection, as well as upping the nolva to 40mg and trying that "relacore". If I could get my hands on some Clen I would give that a try too. I think I could get ephedrine easier, so I may do that instead. I guess from what I have read I will cut down to working out 3 times a week, and keep the weight heavy as I can with low reps. Also I will back down to 2250 Kcals a day. This is my plan, but any advice would be looked into.

I will post pics again every few weeks, then end of cycle, then end of PCT so you guys can follow along.

Feel free to give me and pointers if your a seasoned pro.

S

----------


## dupa95

:LOL:  Good base! Now get rid of the rats you hiding under your arm pits.

----------


## SmallSucks

Dupa i almost made a comment about that as well.... :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## SdiZZle

Oh yeah! TO can't hang on. Lets Go Buffalo!

----------


## SdiZZle

Jesus

----------


## SdiZZle

god damn, can't catch a fu*kin break.

----------


## SdiZZle

You know whats harder then going to school for physics, busting your ass in the gym everyday, and working to pay a mortgage? Being a god damn bills fan. Holy Sh*t. :Shrug: 

 :2offtopic:

----------


## Renesis

> You know whats harder then going to school for physics, busting your ass in the gym everyday, and working to pay a mortgage? Being a god damn bills fan. Holy Sh*t.


HAHA  :Owned:  anyways. Seems like you are making good progress keep up the great work.

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, maybe I'm starting to feel something in the gym. I feel like I want to attack the weights and f*ck them up. It was a good feeling. All my wieghts up 5 or 10 lbs today, I really dialed in on chest. I pretty much spent an hour doing bench, incline and decline press, rotating from one to the other. I just kept taking 5 lbs off after I couldn't do more then 4 or 5 reps. I think on Friday (next chest/arms day) I'm going to do the same thing but with flies.

S

----------


## Priapism

Hey man, just so you know, Im reading this thing and taking great interest. The one guy was wrong when he said the thread is useless without photos. Your input on the experiences and descriptions is of a lot of value to first timers and those like me who have never done it ..... and are considering it. So keep the detailed descriptions coming. Anything you think someone should know, please say it, dont feel weird about typing too much. Comments from friends and family... conversations ... how you inject, where exactly, and how things change over time - all welcome info. Thanks for making this thread.

-P-

----------


## SdiZZle

^^^^
||||||
Thanks man.

I detailed my injection techniques a few posts back, I just shoot thigh's, it's real easy. If you hit a nerve your leg will twitch but just push past it. Injecting is Absolutely NO BIG DEAL. I never thought I would be able to do it, but it's a piece of cake. And as far as photo's go I did post a couple, and will post more.

Other then that I really got into my legs today, I up'ed all weights 20 lbs, and it was easy, so I up'ed then 35 lbs (squats, press) and 20 for extensions and curls. Everytime I go to the gym I erase last workouts weight and add 10 lbs, 5 lbs, whatever, but every time I go with more weight. It feels really satisfying. I really feel motivated to push that weight, and I can break myself down and get sore like I haven't been able to in a while.

No side effects of note so far, my balls may be slightly smaller, I'm not sure, but nothing crazy. 

I'm eating ALL DAY. It seems like I am always chewing. At times I feel like a grazing animal, just eating and eating. 

As far as friends go, only 2 know, my best man and my hook up. They would take that sh*t to their graves. 

I was at a party last weekend and alot of people were telling me I looked bigger, that was satisfying.

I'm at 175lbs as of today, back tomorrow. I think I'm going to change chest to mondays after my day off to maximize my work out there.

S

----------


## Priapism

> Everytime I go to the gym I erase last workouts weight and add 10 lbs, 5 lbs, whatever, but every time I go with more weight.


So this is a major difference for you right? Usually you go to the gym for a few weeks and barely up your weight, maybe gradually, but never like this? Just want to clarify.




> No side effects of note so far, my balls may be slightly smaller, I'm not sure, but nothing crazy.


How is the libido? I saw you mention you plowed your wife 3x in one night (and morning). Regular updates on your libido would be of interest to me. Im curious how this affects the entire sexual arena from good to bad. Do you walk around feeling like if you were single you'd be pounding 3 girls a day or is it not so extreme right now?




> I'm eating ALL DAY. It seems like I am always chewing. At times I feel like a grazing animal, just eating and eating.


Clarify for me - is this normal for when on a cycle? If I did that now id simply get FAT. I cant imagine grazing all day long. 

-P-

----------


## ChuckLee

> EXPERIENCED MEMBERS!!
> 
> When I start my PCT what changes do I need to make to my diet and workout routines to keep maximum gains?
> 
> I asked this question on the PCT board but received no reply.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> S


I usually maintain the same diet/training for the three weeks after cycle, in wich add some clen to reduce catabolism, then I calm down the routines and get off some carb Kcals from the diet.
CL

----------


## SdiZZle

> So this is a major difference for you right? Usually you go to the gym for a few weeks and barely up your weight, maybe gradually, but never like this? Just want to clarify.


Yeah, usually weights go up every few weeks, by small increments, and I have to bust my ass a little to get used to it. This is just easy now.





> How is the libido? I saw you mention you plowed your wife 3x in one night (and morning). Regular updates on your libido would be of interest to me. Im curious how this affects the entire sexual arena from good to bad. Do you walk around feeling like if you were single you'd be pounding 3 girls a day or is it not so extreme right now?


I would always like to do that  :Wink/Grin:  . But no it's not that extreme. I wake up horney more often, and I think about it more it seems. Nothing crazy, but all good. As I am on test only my libido should be nothing but increased.




> Clarify for me - is this normal for when on a cycle? If I did that now id simply get FAT. I cant imagine grazing all day long.


I have a fast metabolism, I could never gain any weight. I wrestled 91 - 112 maybe 119lbs in high school. I need to fuel this fire. As I read somewhere on here "steroids tell you workers to work faster, but if they don't have bricks they can't build." or something to that effect. I can shed pounds relatively easily, it's hard for me to put them on 
SO
I am eating as much as I can to gain as much as I can, if I get a little fat in the mix I will just cut weight down to where I feel/look good. This is my first cycle so I don't claim to be an expert, but so far eating a ton seems to be working for me.

I do eat as clean as I can as well, when I say I am grazing, I am at work eating chicken breast after chicken breast in hot sauce with onions and squash. (at least that was last night).

S

----------


## Priapism

What do you do, precook the chicken and bring it in a bag and eat it coldish during the day?

----------


## SdiZZle

Gotta read the forum bro-

I work at a restaurant, so I eat fresh chicken, steak, fish, scallops, you name it every night.

During the day I am at school, so I pack a lunch to get me from 9 to 4.

----------


## Priapism

Sorry dude, I completely forgot you mentioned working at a restaurant. Sorry bout that.

----------


## SdiZZle

No Problem.

Today, back and shoulders

Lat Pulldowns up 20lbs
Bent over barbell rows up 20lbs
cable rows up 15lbs
shrugs up 15lbs
behind the head press up 15lbs
lat raises up 8 lbs
bent over lat raises up 5lbs

Awesome

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Damn it, the Gym was closed at school today, and today was chest arms, so I guess I will skip it and hit legs tomorrow and chest arms on monday. I have my 3rd bottle of test c in hand now, so it is official. 12 wks, 600mg a week. I am 2 days into week 3 and I am up around 11 lbs so far.

Also, my wife has no clue still, so thats a plus.

I will post more pics next week I think.

----------


## SmallSucks

Again great posts , Keep up the work...you have gained 11 lbs and your wife has not noticed ? that seems odd...

----------


## SdiZZle

She has noticed I am bigger, but she doesn't think I'm using aas. She just thinks I am always eating/in the gym, which I am. So far so good.

----------


## SdiZZle

well, I think I found a good gym to join. I need a place for when the gym at school is closed (thanksgiving, christmas, ect.) and this place is only five minutes from my house. They have all the tools I could need, a ton of free weights and a lot of nice machines. I went there today to do chest, and...

Added 5 lbs to bench
5 lbs to incline bench
5 lbs to decline
did 4 sets of 15, 12, 10, 8 (about 2 extra per set)

10 lbs to tri extensions
5 lbs to preacher curls

all the weight are going up, I like that

I feel really good, no sides really. My wife is always asking who I'm typing away too, so thats no good, but I feel like a million bux.

S

----------


## Priapism

Why so many reps? Is that part of the norm for when you do a cycle? My understanding is that you should always do the max possible weight which you can only squeeze between 4 and 7 reps out of. ... if you are going for size.

-P-

----------


## SdiZZle

> did 4 sets of 15, 12, 10, 8 (about 2 extra per set)


Was supposed to read dips, sorry. 

I try to do one set of 4 with near max weight, then 3 more working sets of 6 to 10 reps with lower weight and short rest periods to recruit as many muscle fibers as I can.

The exceptions here are dips and chins. 

Time for my shot, and a long monday again :Frown:  

S

----------


## Priapism

Oh i see, Yeah I thought those were rep counts (15, 12, 10, 8).

So quick question, did you try the whole "diet" method before going this route? A lot of guys have checked out my before and after photos in my thread here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=317708 and advised me to avoid the cycle idea, stating I can attain my goal simply by perfecting my diet. Im giving it a shot but its super slow, and not sure if it will work ... 

-P-

----------


## Budk024

Just wanted to say i really like the posts. im pretty new too and its always good to hear other peoples opinions and experiences. Just wanted to tell you too as i have already completed two cycles that the biggest shocker is gonna be to your friends and family that havent seen for a while cuz they notice alot more then the people you see everyday. but keep up the hard work

----------


## SdiZZle

Go Sabres! Yeah I get what your saying about people who haven't seen you in a while. Like I said about 1 1/2 weeks ago I went to a part and alot of people were saying how much bigger I looked, ect.

180lbs today!!!

Priapism- Here is my take. All these guys talk about diet, (which IS huge) and working out to get to your max genetic potential, then looking at roids. But they also say you will lose all gains above and beyond your natural potential, so that doesn't make much sence to me. Why not get a good base, get your diet in gear, then use roids to help get to your maximum potential? That seems more logical to me. That is my plan. Also remember- everyone is different. I have no problem morally with using chemicals to enhance anything. I think it is just a benifit to living in the time we do, and I am taking advantage of what I have at my disposal.

Trust yourself, do what you want to do. I bet a lot of these guys telling you to wait didn't diet and lift natty for 10 years to get to their max and then use juice. I saw your pictures, you know what juice will do, what do you want?

I'm looking to gain 20 to 25 lbs, lose maybe 10, then cut myself up in time to look awesome next summer. Thats me. But remember, I do take my diet seriously, and without it I would not make any real gains that I could keep, so that is a good place to start. One cycle won't kill you, give it a shot and see what happens, thats what I say.

S

PS - did I mention 180 lbs?!?  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Priapism

Right on Dizz. You seem to know what you're talking about. I am going to give the diet thing a chance. It needs to become a habit before I consider "researching anabolics". Right now I am learning the basics about nutrition and carbs and protein. Once I have mastered it, I will practice it for awhile and max out my potential. Though I've worked out for 10 yrs "natty" ... my "natty" has been nothing more than Cytogainer and subway sandwiches with a papa johns pizza, taco bell, and KFC thrown in every so often. So what you see in my "after" photos is courtesy of papa john, mexico, and the colonel.  :Wink/Grin:  You had amazing advice to stop looking in the mirror so often. Ill take it. Good luck and ill keep reading without sabatoging your thread so much in the future  :Smilie: 

-P-

----------


## SdiZZle

Sabatoge away my man- I'm cool.

I indof feel like crap today, I might mail it in. We will see what the deal is when lifting time comes around. I had too much homework, I was up until midnight. 

Kindof funny that used to be no big deal, but now I'm a growing boy! :AaGreen22:  

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Went dip crazy today, man am I sore! I just kept going back and doing more dips. I hit tri's and chest all day, said f-it to biceps. Man, those low dips really blast your tri's too, it was great. I am definitely taking a day off tomorrow, just resting up. I find my weight jumps a couple pounds after my days off. "you don't grow in the gym." I need to pencil in a little more grow time I think, maybe cut back to 5 days a week training (maybe I can figure out a good split where I hit everything 2 times a week with weds and sunday off) Weights are still going up across the board, and that is an awesome feeling. 

Sides - I have Keratosis Pilaris (genetic-very easy to get ingrown hairs) so I have red bumps on my upper arms. I now have them on my ass and upper thighs, which I used to when I was 16-20. No big deal, just need to exfoliate better in the shower. If I don't get 8+ hours sleep I feel drained around 4pm. 

Other then that I feel normal, or extra-normal.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Feeling good after my day off, I needed that. Time to hit up my legs. It seems like my chest is coming along, it's all I think about. I'm trying to focus my mental energy on growing pecs. Today is legs day. 

I'm already thinking about my next cycle, probably mid march 08- I have access to Dbol , Winny, Test, Deca and maybe tren . I would like my next cycle to be a borderline cutter/lean bulker. So that is already bouncing around in my head.

Still no real sides aside from ass pimples. 

Later dudes- off to the gym.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

feeling like a beast in the gym. Today I went crazy with chins- basically supersetted every workout with one set of chins. I love arnold presses, they are the sh*t. I'm still hovering around 180, I need to eat more. This hasn't been my most focused week, but I am staying on track. I should go buy 20 chicken breasts and step up my calories a little bit. 

Ass pimples clearing up due to exfoliation (super hard loofa scrub).

Bulk Bulk Bulk- I can't wait to cut up, that will be fun.

Also, watched Pumping Iron lat night, now there's some motivation.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Monday shot done, slamming breakfast before my long day. I am still stalled near 180 - 179 lbs. I need to up my caloric intake. I'm shooting for closer to 4000 kcal a day now. No noticeable sides as of yet. I think I will take more pics thursday.

S

----------


## SmallSucks

Time for an update....

----------


## Black_Flag50

SD! Great Thread man, I read it all,and Subbed. Your experience has helped answer questions I have and considering going to the dark side soon..

Appreciate your dedication in frequent reports on progress!!!

Rock ON!

----------


## ecto9

Also been following yer log, great info and ready for an update...

----------


## strikek

Yea,time for some pics.

----------


## SmallSucks

:Aapostpics:  

LMAO

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, ok, I'm still here. Mid terms at school, so I didn't have much time to post. It's cool that you guys are into this. Updates, I stalled at 180 for about a week. Right now I'm bouncing between 182-184. I'm sick of Tuna an Chicken, but I keep choking it down as I love growing. I'm back on 6 days a week working out, I like it better then 5 days with weds and sun off. I took saturday off this week and hit up my legs today. I have been focusing in on legs a little more. If you want wings to fly you gotta have the wheels first. Also I have been spending closer to 2 hrs in the gym each day, as opposed to my 1 to 1 1/4 hrs. I like to work a little on my legs an abs every day regardless of the muscle group I'm working and I have added in a little more cardio. My heart needs a workout to get used to feeding all this new mass. I will get you guys some pics, I promise. I would like them to be of better quality then the last batch so I'm going to talk my wife into taking them. I will post them asap. Thanks for reading and the words of encouragement. 

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Oh yeah, small, I shaved down a little for you, I know thats how you like um

----------


## SmallSucks

Dizzle actually Dupa was the one that said something about the rats in your pits, i just agreed but we both thank you for a little trim down....Keep up the hard work....
 :Cheers:

----------


## Priapism

Push him for pix later. Change takes time and nobody wants to put themselves out there with nothing to show. Give him a month or three.

----------


## Puinsai101

This is a really cool thread bro.....I'm starting my first all test cycle next week so I'm sure you can relate to my intrest in it. The only real difference is I'm going to use test prop and a-bombs for a kicker for the first 4 weeks. Keep it up bro I cant wait to here more.

----------


## DUCATI999

Dude... nice post I wish you luck 
Punisai101, If your going to use prop' I think you can let go of the anadrol cuz you don't need a "kicker" with prop'... it works prety fast you know... good luck on it man :]

----------


## dupa95

Keep up the hard work bro!!!!!!

----------


## SdiZZle

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. I haven't been serial posting because I don't want this thread to get boring. Pretty much everything is the same right now, eat, lift, eat, sleep. Throw in school and work and I am keeping busy. I am still stalled out at 185 lbs or so, but I think I may be gaining muscle/losing some bodyfat as my chest and legs are definately growing. I like what I see in the mirror, thats for sure. I'm off to the gym, chest day- awesome.

I think I'm with priapism on pics, If I hold off until December at end of cycle my gains should be very noticable and more dramatic. And thats really what you guys want to see, before and after, what AAS can do for a first timer.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

I am halfway through week 6, and it seems like things are starting to really ramp up. I weighed in at 188lbs yesterday, that is 3 1/2 pounds up from friday. I really feel like I am blowing up, like literally getting bigger after each workout. This is really a cool feeling- still no bad sides. Snowing here today, knew it was coming. By the time the shirts come off next spring I am going to be a monster  :Wink/Grin: . I'm loving this.

S

----------


## Puinsai101

> Dude... nice post I wish you luck 
> Punisai101, If your going to use prop' I think you can let go of the anadrol cuz you don't need a "kicker" with prop'... it works prety fast you know... good luck on it man :]


Thanks for the tip bro, I'll consider it. My main reason for doing that was for the super fast initial gains in stenght and size from the drol.

Keep the udates coming dood. Sounds like your getting really good results so far.

----------


## jnm

Wow! from 164 to 188 in 6 weeks is awsome. keep up the good work, i'm sure you'll gain at least 30 lbs.. could be the wonders of triple loading for your first shot. you prefer g a l e n i k a s, i r a n i a n, b a l k a n s.....? and whyd you go with test c instead of e? GOOD LUCK!

----------


## SdiZZle

Thanks dude, my clothes don't fit anymore so I am getting somewhere for sure. I think I may be able to hit 200 ( my BF will be a little high, but thats a different task). As far as you question, I'd like to stick to the rules here my man. I have two questions for you- 1 what country are most illegal immigrants in the US from? 2- what is the most popular science related show on PBS? (look it up if you must) you get the idea. As far as Cyp vs. E, from what I have read they are nearly interchangable, and it was what I could get my hands on easily at the time. Gotta eat/sleep. Later guys.

S

----------


## jnm

i'd really like to know how much you woulda put on with dbol included.. you woulda looked like a beast.

----------


## SdiZZle

I know it, I am still hovering at 190-188. I think I need to really up the calories, or just maintain and try to firm up at this weight. I felt a little overtrained on saturday so I have been relaxing for the past few days. I am already thinking of the next cycle, thinking dbol , test, deca , winny- I don't know, something where I could snag 10 or 15 lbs but get rock solid. My last shot is Dec. 20th, then the PCT begins.

----------


## ThisBigBastard

I've never heard of someone feeling test cyp kick in during the first week, but hey, good for you if it is..
It's more like a month before you start seeing the full effects. Seems like a placebo thing going on here, but maybe you are a special case.
Either way, good luck.

----------


## SdiZZle

Didi you read the thread dude? I am on week 7 right now. Of course their is a placebo effect early on that motivates you early on, but I think by week seven the real effects have taken hold.

----------


## SdiZZle

Still stuck at 188-190. Work outs are going good, but my weights seemed to have stalled as well. I am trying to push more weight, but my reps go down, so I try the same weight, and I get the same reps. I haven't made any "progress" in a couple of weeks. I took 6 days off (to address overtraining if that was the issue) so maybe that will help. Or- maybe my body is done growing for a while. I have been bulking for almost 5 months now, from 153 or so to 188, my body may need a few months off.? I don't know, but I feel good at 188. If I could hit 200 at 5' 6" and get ripped up I would really have something going on then. I don't know- any advice out there?

----------


## SDis623

Sounds like a plateau.... thats odd?? I dont know how that would happen... Keep us updated!

----------


## soulstealer

> Still stuck at 188-190. Work outs are going good, but my weights seemed to have stalled as well. I am trying to push more weight, but my reps go down, so I try the same weight, and I get the same reps. I haven't made any "progress" in a couple of weeks. I took 6 days off (to address overtraining if that was the issue) so maybe that will help. Or- maybe my body is done growing for a while. I have been bulking for almost 5 months now, from 153 or so to 188, my body may need a few months off.? I don't know, but I feel good at 188. If I could hit 200 at 5' 6" and get ripped up I would really have something going on then. I don't know- any advice out there?


Sounds like your diet might have something to do with it..... have you been increasing your calorie consumption based on your new bodyweight/lean muscle mass your caloric requirement increases as your bodymass does especially lean muscle...

----------


## SdiZZle

Yeah, your probably right soulstealer. I have tried to up my calories, but maybe not enough. I guess I should shoot for 4500 - 5000 a day. I had a rough time with 3500 - 4000, so this is going to be rough.

----------


## soulstealer

> Yeah, your probably right soulstealer. I have tried to up my calories, but maybe not enough. I guess I should shoot for 4500 - 5000 a day. I had a rough time with 3500 - 4000, so this is going to be rough.


Ya I battle with the same problem.... eating about a pound of food every meal 6 meals a day + PWO shake seems like the most you can eat but remember at this point you dont have to add more whole food just excess calories.... try adding a weight gainer shake in between meals just 100 calories more 5x's a day should be enough...

----------


## SdiZZle

Well, I ate like a beast all weekend, and boom, 192 lbs today post workout because I forgot to weigh in prior like I always do. I just need to shoot for the 4000-5000 cal range and pack it on. Only about 3 1/2 weeks left on cycle, so I will cram calories and try to squeak in as much mass gain as posible prior to my PCT. Also, I have had some good workouts the past few days, really focusing on the mind muscle connection. What a difference! You can really dial in on a muscle just picturing it doing the work, especially for back muscles as you can't watch them. It seems to help me push out an extra rep or two, just really focusing. I'm still feeling good, I have been trying to crush my rear delt as it was lagging, so thats the latest thing, that and lower pecs. 

S

----------


## SmallSucks

Dizzle sounds like you have been hitting it pretty hard, so your up 28 pounds ? I would love to see some current pics if you get the time, keep up the work....

----------


## dupa95

Nice work bro keep hittin it hard Please pics soon!!!!!!!!

----------


## basshead69

Cool bro Im enjoying this tread but post some pics

----------


## SmallSucks

:Aapostpics: 

actually its not i just wanted to post that...

----------


## basshead69

Hey bro Im loving this thread but we need some pics dont worry your wife wont catch ya lol

----------


## SdiZZle

You guys will get your pics soon enough, I only have about 3 weeks left and I will post some pics. My bodyfat is a little high, but I guess eating like an animal for 3 months will do that. I can't wait to cut up and really see what I have going on. I'm really hoping to hit 200, then try to cut down to about 180, but we will see how it all ends up.

----------


## brajosm

take a month off???? hell no

----------


## SdiZZle

Who said anything about taking a month off?
If you mean aas then yeah, I'm going to take at least 3 months off, but as far as training, I plan to take about 5-7 days off about 1 week after my last shot, then cut down to 3 days a week lifting until my body adjust to being off cycle. 

Here is a question- Cheddanips turned me onto this as he is having the same issue- Why the hell are my hands and feet always going numb? I have to adjust my position while sleeping all the time, or while typing my hands go numb. More annoying then a real problem, just wondering what the cause is.

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, I guess this is technically a source check BUT here I go anyway-

who has ordered Clen from Lion? Did you have a good experience? It just seems a little to easy, but maybe it is. As for me no having 100 posts I could shotgun post on the welcome new memebers or the lounge but all of my posts have been real, more then 1 word long. I would really like to incorporate clen into my PCT for some real shredding/ anti-catabolic effects.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, here are my measurements right now, all cold, no pump, on my off day

Biceps 16 1/2"
Neck 17"
Chest 43"
Waist 33"
Upper Thigh 24"
Calf 16 1/2"

I need more chest, but there they are.
S

----------


## SdiZZle

Still at 192, but feeling good. I have really dialed in on my rear delt lately, trying to bring that up. Rear delt and lower chest. I have been slacking on my legs, so they are going to need some attention soon. I just can't get into working my legs like I can the rest. I love working my back and chest, and I don't mind doing my arms, but legs just really seem like a chore. My knees bother me for days after and it seems like I really can't move that much weight vs other people. Who knows, but I do feel great. Still shooting for that 200 mark.

S

----------


## soulstealer

> Still at 192, but feeling good. I have really dialed in on my rear delt lately, trying to bring that up. Rear delt and lower chest. I have been slacking on my legs, so they are going to need some attention soon. I just can't get into working my legs like I can the rest. I love working my back and chest, and I don't mind doing my arms, but legs just really seem like a chore. My knees bother me for days after and it seems like I really can't move that much weight vs other people. Who knows, but I do feel great. Still shooting for that 200 mark.
> 
> S


Way to go on the weight gain bro....... but serious legs are super important.... if your knees bother you try dropping the weight switch over to front squats..... Very strict and legpress and avoid extensions/curls...try lunges to burn ya out see how that does ya...

----------


## Valtorian

:Aapostpics:  :Aapostpics:  :Aapostpics:  :Aapostpics:

----------


## Priapism

Hey dude - the numb hands thing. Totally normal, and weird. I agree. It happens every time I bulk, and get back on the gainer, and my muscles begin to tighten my skin. My personal opinion is that its purely a physical / functional problem. Simply put, your muscles are expanding and compressing against your veins and bloodflow. I know exactly what you mean about laying in bed and having to constantly sleep with your arms straight. I can't sleep anymore with my arm bent under the pillow. It will go numb in a matter of minutes. I guess that's just the name of the game. When I "cut" and lost a lot of my size, all of that went away. So its purely the pressure against the veins thing. Not sure what the solution could be but I would imagine those guys with monster arms have a problem with this constantly.

-p-

----------


## SdiZZle

Valtorian- lets see your pics! Read the thread, you will get end of cycle pics in like a week. 

Priapism- nice to see your back! I kindof figured that was the deal, simply new mass/pressure on viens and nerves that they are not used to. A little more then a week to go and I feel like a tank. I'm still hovering around 195-192, but thats ok. I cannot wait to get cut up and really show this new mass off. Speaking of that, I would imagine one doesn't want to start cutting right away as this could agrivate the catabolic process. How long should I wait to hit the cardio hard and cut up?

S

----------


## thai007

sdizzle sounds like you are doinig really well have read all your post....im about to start a Test e cycle this week. Are you holding alot of water? i was just worrying

----------


## SdiZZle

Sure, there is a little bloat, but nothing to write home about. I drink about 5 or 6 liters a day so that helps. More water in, more water out. I can notice it in my face, a little rounder then it used to be. I think I have about 2 shots left (just did one today) so thats like a week and 3 days left. I'm having a hard time calculating when I should be done, but that seems right. Anyway, then I fire up the PCT hard, so hopefully the Nolva will take care of the bloat and back to normal. Back day today, I am back to moving the weight up in a big way. I love back day. Pics coming soon, my friend is gonna take them for me so I will try to get some quality pics up here.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Also something must be working, because lately at the gym dudes will walk up to me and ask "what to you do for..." traps, biceps, ect. Thats a good feeling.

----------


## brajosm

where the pics bro

----------


## SmallSucks

Dizzle whats your weight up to now? and lets see some damn pics..... :Mfight:

----------


## SdiZZle

Pics are coming soon. Within a week, I promise. I'm tipping the scales at 193.5 today. I'm taking a long look at that slingshot training technique, it seems very interesting.

----------


## SmallSucks

193 @ 5'6" you must look like a beast, cant wait to see your pics...

----------


## soulstealer

Ya dude WTF!!!!!!!!!

 :Aapostpics: 

I've been waiting and waiting and waiting =P LOL... post some damn pics

----------


## SdiZZle

last shot yesterday, it's so I'm done. Final weigh in at 194 lbs. Getting ready to fire up my PCT and start the Slingshot Training System. I am going right into the anabolic cruise phase for two weeks. PICs very soon, like tomorrow- I have to head to work, Later guys

S

----------


## SmallSucks

Wheres The Pics ????  :Chairshot:

----------


## beatango2008

I bet you have some GOOD strectch marks after gaining all that weight I know I did when I bulked up from 175 to 200

----------


## Maurice

how much additional bf do you think you gained? will you have before and after pics?

----------


## SdiZZle

All no pump on my day off.

----------


## SdiZZle

One more

----------


## SdiZZle

Man, I have to figure out better lighting. Anyway, you get the idea. I will keep the posts coming through PCT so we can all see what I keep. Thanks dudes, later.

S

and maurice, look at the thread, my before pics are up here.

----------


## SmallSucks

Dizzle nice you finally posted some pics, you definately look bigger, what do you think ? i to wish you had some better lighting and pics to compare...

----------


## SdiZZle

Here are some before ones I wasn't ready to show earlier -first two are today, second 2 are before pics from 3 months ago, and the last is from my honeymoon. That should give you a better idea.

----------


## SmallSucks

those are alot better pics to compare, you look alot bigger, good work....So what do you think of your results and what about strength gains ?

----------


## SdiZZle

strength gains were incredible. I will grab my log from the car and get you guys some figures tomorrow. All you guys pushing me for pics and no one has anything to say but smalls? Com'on - flame away, or don't whatever, let me know whats up

S

----------


## mperk

Sdizzle - great thread! Very impressive gains. I am going to try my first cycle soon, also have the fear of needles. Sounds like it wasn't that bad for you. You jabbed in the thigh? No pain? I am going to have to do this in the bathroom without my wife's knowledge so I am a little apprehensive - (She thinks I will turn into Jay Cutler overnight, be a poster child for roid rage and gross out the kids with muscles on my nose.) Back to the jab... I assume you are seated - and the muscle is not flexed? How far up from the knee?

Thanks

----------


## SdiZZle

ok, so I have my log and here is an idea of my strength gains. I will use 10 rep sets and 4 reps sets as examples.

BENCH
Before- 135 x 10 ; 160 x 4
After- 205 x 10 ; 245 x 4 (no sh*t)

SQUATS
Before- 235 x 10 ; 265 x 4
After- 315 x 10 ; 405 x 4

LAT PULLDOWNS
Before- 95 x 10 ; 120 x 4
After- 155 x 10 ; 175 x 5

BENT BARBELL ROWS
Before- 115 x 10 ; 145 x 4
After- 155 x 10 ; 185 x 5 

That should give you and idea. Everything went up- curls, calves, you name it. I talk with a lot of people and I realize that I, like many, did not understand PROGRESSIVE resistance training. I would just go to the gym, throw on the same weight as before and do the same reps. After I really got motivated and did some research I realized I need to move more weight for my body to grow, then adapt, then move more weight again. So my strength gains were pretty impressive, to me at least.

So...

Now I am on to the Slingshot Training System, as it seems to make a lot of sence to me. I am on day 3 of the anabolic cruise phase ( 3 working sets, 2 exercises per muscle group, 10 reps, 4 reps (heavy), 12 reps first "primary" exercise and 12 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps (heavy) for secondary exercise. I plan to do this for 2 weeks total, then on to the anabolic prime, or a controlled catabolic state for 2 weeks ( cardio, and 1 workout per group 15+reps light to get a lactic acid burn). then  :Wink/Grin:  the anabolic blast. Hopefully I can keep most of this strength and make even more gains after my month of cruise and prime.

I will keep this updated with my PCT results and let you know how I feel/ what gains I keep.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

mperc - if you are in the US go to walmart and get 10 23g 1 inch pins, then to the next store (target?) and buy 10 25g 1 inch pins. You can use the 23g to draw, and 25g to shoot. People think the rubber seal dulls the needle- so you will fill then swap out the for the 25g. I shoot about halfway between my groin and knee, a few inches closer to groin then knee. When you sitting think of the top of your thigh as 12 noon and the bottom (hamstring) as 6 o clock. I would shoot about 1 oclock. I would heat my oil in hot water for a minute, and ice the injection site for a long 30 count- look away and push slow. Next thing you now its in- no real pain, seriously. After a while I stopped icing (it really doesn't hurt) and switching pins (they don't feel dull). As for you shooting in the bathroom without your wife knowing, welcome to my world for the last 3 months. I am a pretty positive, confident, and upbeat person. I never noticed any roid rage what-so-ever. I felt more confident and positive. If that is roid RAGE then it is awesome. Keep your leg unflexed- but to beat a dead horse - it really is no big deal, you can do it, and once you do it once you will laugh at yourself. Let me know how things go for you dude- and EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT ( can't say that enough )


S

----------


## SdiZZle

NOTE 

1 oclock for right thigh, 11 for left, Basically near the top a little to the outside.

----------


## EZgainer

Nice thread Sdizzle...mperk check your state laws b4 going to walmart...not that easy in every state as it is in NY(used to live there). All states r diff and cant always just walk in and buy them...keep up the hard work Dizz with those weights u r throwing around u will maintain weight gain 4 sure 8 plate squat is something to be proud of

----------


## soulstealer

Hey cool man finally got some pics up.... I can see a noticeable increase in LBM... Keep up the good work..

----------


## joshhall_22

hey bro thanks for the diary i am thinking about starting my first cycle of Test. and after reading this i think i will if you have any sugestions i am all ears.........

----------


## joshhall_22

hey bro thanks for the diary i am thinking about taking a cycle of Test. and after reading this i think i will if you have any sugeestions i am all ears......

----------


## mperk

S-Dude;
Thanks for the info about locs for the jabs - I was trying to imagine how to stick myself in the glute in the bathroom mirror (is that possible?) the thigh sounds do-able. I'm going to try an oral cycle first with Clen , cytomel and winstrol - trying to get the BF down. I just tested yesterday in a BODPOD (2% accuracy) at 21%  :Frown: - still got a belly. (and that's after cutting out booze and 75% of my carbs for the last 9 months!)

I was interested to hear about your impressive strength gains - those sound too good to be true in such a short period - hope it continues!

----------


## SdiZZle

I realize my gains are impressive. They seem unreal, but no BS they are right from my log. My starting numbers are low, so I think that makes otherwise normal weights seem more impressive... 

I would call it the law of deminishing returns- I started with low weights pretty much all around, and worked up to decent working weights. This had to do with aas and diet sure, but also with new training techniques. I would say if I had lifted heavier natural (true progressive training) that I would not have gained as much poundage on most moves. - get what I mean? I started from 0, so getting to 60 is impressive, but not super hard. Going from 60 to 100 takes a ton of work and is truely impressive. Going from 100 to 130 is even harder still, and 130 to 150 is something rarely done. If you get my car metaphor you should get what I mean. 

Using the Slingshot Training System I am still using my 4 rep max weights for every move, and for week one off they are the same as last week of cycle. I will do my best to keep the weight the same (or more) next week, then head into the anabolic prime. I plan to run a full STS cycle during my PCT and maybe fire up another cycle in early march. Thinking Test, DBol , Winny... something like that. I want to be a monster next summer- mow my lawn without a shirt and freak out the neighbors. Sweet.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

mperc- watch out! orals are suppresive- ie- they will shut down your natural test production- ie- no boners for you (my dumb ass friend wrecked his shit for months). If you take winny to cut fine, but you should add in a small amount of test to keep your libedo. To add test you have to shoot- so get over it. Pills are bad for your liver too. I would say - I am no doctor - 200 to250mg test a week would 
1-get you better gains
2- not be so much to get you super bloated
3- keep you blood test levels up while on winny

My idea of a junior cut cycle-
wks 1-10 250mg test
wks 1-8 run you winny
cycle your clen (perfect beasts clen info is awesome)

I'm sure you know this, but 45 min of med. intensity cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach will help you shed the pounds. I like to brisk walk on a treadmill, maybe 4 mph, slight incline. I feel this is enough to burn fat (good) but not intense enough to burn muscle (bad).

Good Luck
S

----------


## dupa95

Good work sizz I really thought you would be leaner. So I personaly was disappointed. but the mass you put on was great, and your streanth increase was great. Please keep us posted to see if you kepy your strenth gains. I my anavar cycle I only lost about 5% in streanth> Don't be pissed about the leaner comment take it and us it to better next time .

----------


## SdiZZle

Oh, no problem Dupa, I've got some body fat to shed, no big deal. That is a project for spring though. Hopefully I can work through my PCT and get back to bulking and throw a couple more pounds on this winter. Hit this summer at a cut 185, sounds like a plan.

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok, so here is a PCT update for everyone-

I am running 40mg nolva / day and 100mg clomid. I was hoping this would be sufficient for a test only cycle but... My nips feel puffy and very sensitive. At first I thought it was all in my head, but no, it is there. I have ordered some letro from lion (Clen too while I was at it, just to have for cutting). 

Also, I weighed in today at 190lbs. Believe it or not my calorie intake has fallen off during the holiday season. Schools over so I have been sleeping in, which cuts down on eating time, and I have only been eating a few times a day. These huge family meals fill me up so much it's hard to eat every two hours. I hope to get my diet back on track starting tomorrow, but I am starting a four hour winter class followed by work, so that could hamper my time to eat. I gotta figure this out and keep my calories up. 

Strength roughly the same, no problems there.

Also- I feel less bloated and puffy. My face looks slimmer and my double chin is gone. Goodbye excess water. Thats a plus, and seeing as that is a good part of those 4 lbs good riddance. 

S

----------


## dupa95

Thanks for the update

----------


## mperk

S-dude
If you need quick nutrition - Check out the whey protein powder at Costco - It's cheap (relatively speaking) and tastes good. I have comsumed mass quantities over the past year and concluded that it is better than alot of the brands at GNC, etc. (For one thing - it doesn't cause flatulence - important to note if you're happily married and want to stay that way...)

Good luck with the PCT!
M

----------


## SdiZZle

Well heres some crappy news. I have food poisoning. I haven't been able to eat for the past 2 1/2 days. I feel super drained, I can barely walk right now. Everytime I eat something I puke it right back up. I feel like I've lost 5 lbs. I don't have a scale at home and haven't been to the gym in the past few days.

----------


## rodgerj

> Well heres some crappy news. I have food poisoning. I haven't been able to eat for the past 2 1/2 days. I feel super drained, I can barely walk right now. Everytime I eat something I puke it right back up. I feel like I've lost 5 lbs. I don't have a scale at home and haven't been to the gym in the past few days.


Shit man that was not a good ending. This thread is great, very good info. I am going to do the same as you and will do a thread but not sure if it will be as detailed! congrats man.

Sorry to hear about the food poisoning, I would be pissed! thanks for the great info.

----------


## SdiZZle

Well, good news, I ate like a beast today and plan to do so all weekend to make up for lost time. Also I have my letro on hand so thats sweet. Go lion.

----------


## BoxerTricks07

im going to do the same begginers cycle as you next month but im in the dark about how long and what dosage i should use the pct and how many, i know about clomid and nolva should i use both of these after my cycle has ended or during???? and what is a front loader mate is that the first injection to get me started at a full 750mg?? and then followed by the 500mg each week at every 3 and half days? cheers

----------


## SmallSucks

Dizzle sorry to hear about the food poisoning, that sucks...Hows PCT going ? did you have any test flu symptoms ? because right now im 4 weeks in and feel like shit..

----------


## SdiZZle

So far so good with my PCT. I feel fine for the most part. I miss being in a great mood and the confidence a little, but physically and mentaly I feel fine. The Gyno thing freaked me out a little, but I checked out C-Binos gyno thread and got my hands on some letro so I shold be safe. I figure with a fast responce time my chances of clearing this up are pretty good. I have to really hit the gym hard this week. I'm not going to lie, I have been slacking a little the past week with the holidays and all. But, only 2 more days of holiday drinking and lazyness/crazyness at work. Then I get back on track and into my normal routine. 

S

----------


## thetank

hey nice log, youve put on a lot of size..props mayng!!
peace
tank

----------


## SdiZZle

Ok here is a PCT update for you guys.

After 1 week of stomach problems and not being able to eat/train- 
184lbs. So that is a total loss of 10lbs since my last shot, gain of 20 from begining. I hit the gym hard today but my illness has taken a small toll. My weights were all down today, but today was my first day back, so we will see about that. Also I am alot more vascular, it looks awesome when I am lifting in the mirror, my veins really pop. That is cool. 

Gyno note- this letro is kicking some gyno ass. I ramped up to 2.5mg per day and after only 4 days at this dose my nips feel normal again. It was only my left nip with a lump/ soreness but the soreness is gone and the lump is nearly gone. Also this letro kicked the water weight right out of my body, I feel way less bloated. I will definately incorporate letro into my future cycles to keep that hard look and avoid future gyno issues, this stuff is awesome.

----------


## DannyNyce

what's the link for help on gyno? can't find it

----------


## FillyMan85

Nice log! keep up the great work

----------


## SdiZZle

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=236880

There is a link to the gyno thread. Great info, helped me out right away, and gave me some much needed peace of mind.

----------


## duramaxedge

goodluck sdizzle..

----------


## SdiZZle

Alright, I have been back in the gym a few days now, and my weights are right where they were before I got sick. My muscles feel a lot harder then when on cycle. They are not full of water. I like that. Right now about 183lbs. I have some clen I ordered with my letro. I'm thinking of running it soon as I don't know how long it will keep, so I may be heading into a little cut phase here and try to get hard/shredded. After that I'm thinking of running a bulk/cut cycle, like 10wks test, 4wks dbol to start and 4 weeks winny to finish. If I do that I would look to start sometime in march, and that would take me into late may. I'll be looking good next summer, that much is certain. Awesome.

----------


## mperk

S-man;

That is awsome that you packed on 20 lbs since last Sept! Congrats. I read about your intent to run some clen - I haven't tried it but read in Llewelln's book Anabolics that it is more effective as a fat burner stacked with cyto - might want to look into it. BTW - A lot of his cutting stacks also include winny and proviron as you suggested in your post. Good luck bro - & thanks for the great thread.

Mperk

----------


## SdiZZle

Yeah, I plan to start running my clen on monday and try to get a little shredded, maybe a lot shredded, we will see. Mperc, what is Cyto- haven't heard of that. I don't plan to run any anabolics with my clen, I understand that some muscle loss will be involved but I plan to do my best to keep that at a minimum. I don't plan to start my next cycle until march or so. 

PCT update- still 184 lbs, still lifting the same weight as I did right off cycle, so I am right where I was before I got sick, now it's time to start moving those weights up again. 

S

----------


## mperk

> Yeah, I plan to start running my clen on monday and try to get a little shredded, maybe a lot shredded, we will see. Mperc, what is Cyto- haven't heard of that. I don't plan to run any anabolics with my clen, I understand that some muscle loss will be involved but I plan to do my best to keep that at a minimum. I don't plan to start my next cycle until march or so. 
> 
> PCT update- still 184 lbs, still lifting the same weight as I did right off cycle, so I am right where I was before I got sick, now it's time to start moving those weights up again. 
> 
> S



Hey Sdizzle;

I have read in numerous BB sites that the Cytomel /Clenbuterol stack is recommended for cutting. They recommend 3 weeks of clen followed by 3-4 weeks of cyto followed by 3 weeks of Clen. there is some synergy between the two that is supposed to maximize fat metabolism. Hmm

Send me a pm and i'll e-mail you a scan of the pages in the book "Anabolics" if you like.

Later bro.

----------


## Northern Bowline

First of all, this thread is very well written and very interesting and inspiring.
Thank you.
You seem to be impressed with your letro, did you even use nolva, and if so would you replace it with letro in the future?
Is it lion's (hope that is not against the rules)

----------


## SdiZZle

Letro and Nolva are 2 different things. Letro is an aromotase inhibitor. Basically it stops your body from converting test into estrogen. Letro is very good at this, and after a short while you will have next to no estrogen in your body. This is not ideal, your joints can hurt more, and your cholesterol levels ect. will be thrown out of whack - but - Tons of estrogen=gyno and bloating. So you can run .25 mg letro through out your cycle and keep your estrogen problems to a min. 

Nolva is a SERM- basically it binds to estrogen receptors so estrogen can't. But- if you have next to no estrogen in your body you don't need a SERM, there is no estrogen to block. 

So- IMHO I would run letro during cycle, and use nolve for PCT after your cycle.
Thats my plan next time. 

S

----------


## boDAWG

> So this is a major difference for you right? Usually you go to the gym for a few weeks and barely up your weight, maybe gradually, but never like this? Just want to clarify.
> 
> 
> How is the libido? I saw you mention you plowed your wife 3x in one night (and morning). Regular updates on your libido would be of interest to me. Im curious how this affects the entire sexual arena from good to bad. Do you walk around feeling like if you were single you'd be pounding 3 girls a day or is it not so extreme right now?
> 
> 
> Clarify for me - is this normal for when on a cycle? If I did that now id simply get FAT. I cant imagine grazing all day long. 
> 
> -P-



test boosts your sex drive drastically, i have 2 friends that were on test e 500mg a week and they were f**cking horny 24/7, test also has a drastic change on your strength and muscle endurance (that is one of the reasons you get such good results from it, that is also another reason why so many athletes use it)

----------


## SdiZZle

Day one of my Clen today. Glad to report lion supplied the real deal, as my hands were shakey, I felt hot, and when I bent over to put on my shoes I got the worst cramp of my life in my lower abs. I woke up and did 45 min. of cardio on my elliptical machine, breaking every 10 min. to do 20 crunches, 20 pushups, 20 bodybuilders. That felt awesome, then I took 60 mcg clen. Also I have cut a lot of carbs and calories out of my diet. It looks something like this-

After 45 min cardio-
Organic Rasin Bran w/ skim milk, cup OJ, protien shake (2 scoops nitrotech whey protien in water)

2hrs later- can tuna w/ mayo brown rice

1 hr later- Workout Followed Immediately by 2 scoops nitrotech in water

2hrs later- ckn breast w/ broccoli

2hrs later- ckn breast w/ broccoli

2hrs later- can tuna w/ mayo 

Followed by whatever I can snag at work.

That is pretty much it, boring, but I think it will be effective. 

Also- more then 10000 views- AWESOME- thanks guys for your interest and support.

S

----------


## SdiZZle

gotta love serial posters with nothing to say. 45 min elliptical again today, with 100 crunches, 100 pushups and 100 bodybuilders spread throughout. Feels good to get up and get moving first thing. Followed this with 60 mcg clen and my breakfast. I added 2 bannanas for potasium and taurine to my breakfast to fight cramps. I'm heading to the gym right now, lets see if this clen helps me move more weight or what. 

S

----------


## maxmz

Hey bro congrats on your progress but what are the bodybuilders? (100 bodybuilders) after your pushups.

----------


## mperk

Sdizzle

Did you start Clen , change your diet and up the cardio to 45 mins at the same time? Do you know whow much you dropped your calorie intake? I assume you were still doing cardio while you were bulking. Should be interesting to see how fast you get shredded with that combo. Thanks for the thread, dude! - Good luck

----------


## SdiZZle

Bodybuilders are like a squat thrust with a pushup at the bottom. Hold 2 15lb weights in each hand, go down, do a pushup on the weights, stand tall, arms to the sky with the weights, repeat. Get it? They kick your ass. 

Mperc- yeah, I started the clen on monday, and re worked my diet. 

If you total everything up it looks like this-
2057Kcal, 224g protien, 39.2g fat, 207g carbs

Seems like my carbs are high and my fats are low, I need to figure out a way to fix that. 

Also I always do cardio when I hit the gym, but now I also start my day with 45 min medium intensity cardio first thing in the morning to try to burn fat.

S

----------


## mperk

S
If you need fat try some Flax seed oil in your oatmeal - it's good for u.

----------


## SdiZZle

Well after consulting the diet forum I have come up with the idea that

45gP/9gF/30gC is ideal, if you extrapolate that you come up with 
225/45/150 - if I ditch the brown rice my daily macros are 
220/39/160 which is pretty damn close. I think this is what I am going to do. Maybe I should start a new cutting thread. 

S

----------


## SdiZZle

Yo timtim I always see you checkin my thread out- feel free to chime in bro

----------


## boDAWG

good post man, im thinking about my first test e cycle so this sort of helps, keep us posted and let us know how you do with clen and how much you lose during PCT.

----------


## BEAMERMAN

this is a great forum love it especailly getting ready to start my first cycle myself

----------


## MMAfanboy

Yes, this is great.. I wish this threat was stickied.. Sorry for my lack of knowledge but what is clen ? is it legal? 

Thinking of doing my first cycle (see my thread GOING TO DARKSIDE?) and want to know, honestly do you think it was worth it? Are you glad you went to the darkside? Do you think you will keep most of your gains long term, even if you didn't cycle again? I am in a situation like you are..

----------


## SdiZZle

yeah, overall I would say it was a pretty awesome experience. I am still wei***ng in at 184lbs so that is a solid 20lb gain, and it has been more then a month since my last shot. I hope to stay right around here, though I may go a little lower as I am cutting right now. Clen is legal by perscription, but you can click on the word----> clen and go from there. It is used for cutting, perfect beast has some awesome clen info if you need it.

----------


## rodgerj

Again this is a great thread man. Do you have a new pics? I ordered some Letro for my first cycle in case I get the gyno etc. I was worried about using it though as ppl say you loose gains. Has the Letro had an effect on strength/size? also, what about the Estrogen rebound thing from Letro? I guess that is why it would be better to use during cycle b4 PCT?

----------


## MMAfanboy

Is Clen dangerous? Are you taking anything else with it?

----------


## mperk

> yeah, overall I would say it was a pretty awesome experience. I am still wei***ng in at 184lbs so that is a solid 20lb gain, and it has been more then a month since my last shot. I hope to stay right around here, though I may go a little lower as I am cutting right now. Clen is legal by perscription, but you can click on the word----> clen and go from there. It is used for cutting, perfect beast has some awesome clen info if you need it.


S-dude;

You da' man! this thread has been sweet- congrats on the 20# gain - that sounds real solid. What did the misses say? post some pics - see if you can match 'em to the before ones so we all can give you a high 5!

later bro!

----------


## SdiZZle

march is coming quick. I have 4 carts of finaplix and a 8g conversion kit on hand, so I plan to cook up roughly 8g of tren for myself. I am thinking of running 75mg tren and 50mg winny eod for 6 to 8 weeks. I might throw in some test to maintain my sex drive, but at a small dose. What is a HRT dose? I'll probably find it quick looking around. 

PCT update- still running my nolva at 20mg a day, I feel like I'm back on top lately. I have been running clen , eating a slight deficit in kcals, and doing extra cardio. I am at 180lbs right now, but I think I look tighter then I have. My abs always show through (when I shave my crazy hair  :LOL: ). I have a little bit to get rid of on my lower stomach, but from what I read the tren should help too. I may save some of my clen and run it with the tren and winny. who knows.

S

----------


## mperk

S-Dude - haven't checked this thread in a while - sounds like you are right on track! What's the deal w/ cooking up Tren ? - sounds great but I was never good at Chemistry. Does the kit come w instructions? Anyone else tried this? Let me know how it goes.

I started Clen a few days ago and have lots more energy but no noticable shakes or sweats. i started w/ 40 and am up to 60 now and from your report, I am wondering if i got a placebo (globalanabolics). The pills are tiny and don't have much taste - sound familiar? I'm up to 80 on Friday so i'll see if that kicks anything in. I have been working out hard lately and doing extra cardio so maybe that accounts for my 5lb. loss. Don't really want to loose weight - just lower BF.

BTW - you def have to post some pics!

----------


## rugbyguitargod

dude! awesome thread! i was kinda worried about doing a cycle (have never done one), but i have been doing some research and i think i want to do a 14 week bulk cycle. good job on the progress!

----------


## THE HESSIAN

Loved reading this thread, I'm most interested in more detail on your pct. Keep it coming!

----------


## SdiZZle

I have just finished my at home kitchen chemistry and converted my finaplex into injectable tren a. I am pumped, things went very smooth, I started on saturday and finished today. I converted 8g fina into 68cc's of solution, so if you factor in a 10 to 12% loss during conversion I am looking at just about 105 to 100mg/cc tren. So I have aroung 91 75mg shots of tren, give or take. I plan to run this eod starting... while probably sooner then later now that I have it. It was pretty damn easy to get/convert. I am thinking about trying to convert some synovex and make some at home test prop, can't beat the prices, and you know your sh*t is legit. 

PCT updates- kickin ass and taking names. Still holding at 180lbs. The letro hit my sex drive pretty good, but I have been off a while now and it's getting back in gear. My balls are back to normal, I feel normal. 2 months out and its all good so far.

----------


## Cremaster

SdiZZ- I've read this thread from start to finish several times over the past few months. You've got great discipline and excellent reporting skillZZ! I finally registered (after years of lurking and browsing these forums) so i can give credit where it is due and trade info with other members. Keep up the fantastic work!

----------


## chargerdog

Everything is looking good bro!! I know what you mean about being busy, I am working at a restaurant, taking 17 units and have a girlfriend. It gets hard but keep up the good work, it is motivating reading what is happening. I think I am going to do the same thing when I start my cycle and post my progress. Looking forward to the next post!!!

----------


## Jfew44

Missed your whole cycle but I just sat here for like an hour reading it. I couldn't take my eyes off. Anyways congrats on the excellent cycle. Hope you keep it goin for your tren and whatever else you pick (I've heard prop is excellent with it).

----------


## SdiZZle

Well, I am back at it. I just finished week 2 of my TREN ONLY cycle. After a lot of reading the only thing people seemed to have an issue with was sex drive. I'll get over that, and so far I am not having a problem. I started week 1 with 75mg ED and week 2 with 75mg EOD- which I will continue through week six. Kind of a frontload thing. Anyway, aside from having a hard time sleeping I am doing good- up to 187lbs, and hard pounds. No water weight, nothing. I feel firm, and I'm feeling like a beast in the gym again. Loving it so far, I take one half of one tylanol PM to help me sleep (12.5mg of the sleep drug, forget the name just now, but it seems to be the minimum effective dose to keep me asleep most of the night and not wake up groggy.) You can find the same sleep drug in benedryl and a lot of allergy/ sinus medications. So far so good. Thanks for the kind words about my first cycle.

----------


## Obro

Big Hi 5 from me to you dude.

I had a great afternoon reading this thread from start to finish. Thanks so much for all the hours you spent typing away.

I think you must have a very good situation at home where you can secretly inject twice a week and the wife has no idea. I'm also thinking about disposing of the needles etc.. you must have a secret bag you take stash somewhere.

Totally with you on C-Bino's Letro thread! I'm sold on Letro for sure.

Anyway. Congratulations and good luck with the next cycle. I look forward to following your progress. 

Obro

----------


## SdiZZle

Well, lets say this... I rack my needles up for the whole week in one shot, so they are sitting in a bag with alcohol swabs ready to roll. I have the mornings before work to myself, as well as saturday morning, so thats all the time I really need. As for disposal- I have a tide bottle I cram everything in and when it is full I drop it off at a local place that does sharps disposal. As long as you keep track of your sh*t its no big deal. Besides, your talking like 5 a day (aside from filling up the weeks supply, which I do sat morning). So far tren only rocks. My muscles feel harder for a longer time after I work them out, and pump up like crazy at the gym. The sleep thing is the only annoying thing thus far, but as I said, a mild sleep aid will take care of that. Thanks again for the kind words guys. 

S

----------


## Obro

Thanks Dude, that explains a lot. I wish I had that much free time from the wife for injecting (next cycle).
Here in Thailand there's not exactly a well advertised place that can take care of 'sharps'. I guess I'll just have to save them up and bury them in a ditch between rice feilds.
Thanks for the heads up on Tren also. Sounds like I need to do some research on that for future 'research'.
Keep on keepin' on mate!

----------


## mperk

> Well, lets say this... I rack my needles up for the whole week in one shot, so they are sitting in a bag with alcohol swabs ready to roll. I have the mornings before work to myself, as well as saturday morning, so thats all the time I really need. As for disposal- I have a tide bottle I cram everything in and when it is full I drop it off at a local place that does sharps disposal. As long as you keep track of your sh*t its no big deal. Besides, your talking like 5 a day (aside from filling up the weeks supply, which I do sat morning). So far tren only rocks. My muscles feel harder for a longer time after I work them out, and pump up like crazy at the gym. The sleep thing is the only annoying thing thus far, but as I said, a mild sleep aid will take care of that. Thanks again for the kind words guys. 
> 
> S


Hey Sdizzle - great to read up on your trek again. Glad to hear it's going well. I am going to finish a 3 mo diet and cut to get my bf daown and then follow you into my first cycle for growth - can't wait - it will be early summer. What doe the wife say? she must have noticed the change in your bod. Good luck buddy!

----------


## Boochan

Just read the whole thread. Nice job. 

Sounds like you did your homework well before starting. Did you do all your research here or were there other resources you used?

----------


## zartan

good thread, thanks for the info.

----------


## SdiZZle

Yo dudes I am back. Getting lean and mean as of late. I have been rocking a Cyclical Ketogenic Diet and shredding off Bodyfat. Getting pretty low and holding 170 lbs. If anyone whants to PM me with help, I have lost touch with some friends in my area, and I would like to make new friends. Infer from that what you will. If you read my thread you will see I like to home brew my own wine and beer, so yeast powder is a must!  :Chairshot:  :7up:  :Hmmmm: 

Any who, still around. If you dudes want any info on ketogenic diets (which people on this site seem to think are hard to maintain and don't work, both of which are not true) hit me up. I have a lot of info. Lyle McDonald had some awesome books you might want to check out too, The Ketogenic Diet, and Ultimate Diet 2.0 . So I am back for a minute, just trying to get lean this summer to prove I can do it, then bulk back up next winter.

----------


## mperk

Oh man U rock - can't believe that crazy ass transformation! Welocome back.

----------


## ghettoboyd

ive been wondering where you have been. loved your thread. you look great man holy shit! hope you post more often

----------


## conehead

well im going 2 start my cycle after christmas ,ive been training for 6 months now ,im going to take test-e for 12wks an 20mg of nova,ive been told to wait untill ive maxed out on natural ,but i cant wait that long ,im just going to jump in the deep end an take it from there.ill be doing my cycle an eat well an wen im finished ill keep the eatin clean .im 27 5 ft 11 an 11 stone 7lbs ,im hopin to put the same on as yourself .any tips

----------


## SdiZZle

the one and only tip- which you hear all over but never really hear- Diet, diet, diet, diet. This shit is SERIOUSLY 85% diet, 15% working out. Think of all the dudes you see AL THE TIME at the gym that never look any different. They go for years, and they push weight, but never change. That is because they only have 15% of it figured out. I write down everything I eat and lift, but mostly eat. I just write grams of Protien - Fat - Carbs and do the math myself on Kcals. The gear is also about 35% (135% total with chemical enhancement). Start a log on EVERYTHING you eat, do it religiously. Do it as if it was just as important as finding time to hit the gym almost everyday (it is in fact much more important). If you truely gain control of diet, I feel anything is attainable. Thanks for all the support guys.

----------


## SdiZZle

Here's the pics in JPG form so people can get at them easier. I have to say that is a pretty good deal in 11 months!

----------


## flacked

Been creeping these forums for a number of months now but I had to register just to congratulate the thread starter. Absolutely impressive and incredible, and I can relate to your story in alot of ways (without the awesome transformation lol).

Read this thing for about an hour and I'm going to bookmark it so I can read it again later. Inspiring!

----------


## mperk

> Here's the pics in JPG form so people can get at them easier. I have to say that is a pretty good deal in 11 months!


you sure those are the same guy? J/K - great work bro - glad you posted those 2 together! and great note above too - it is so much about the diet - wish I'd realized that a few years back - o well better late than never!

----------


## SdiZZle

flacked- thanks man, made some rookie mistakes, but I think I got more right then wrong so far. I have really amassed a ton of info about diet and fitness that will help me for the rest of my life. Perk- always good to hear from you my man, and good luck in all you do (if your wife knows or not).

----------


## SdiZZle

My pipe dream is to do a show as maybe a middleweight. Gain like 10+ lbs lean this winter and cut up again and try to hit 176 really shredded. Thats the pipe dream. Or it was. It seems like maybe I could make it happen if I really get after it.

----------


## ghettoboyd

sdizzle, did u end up cycleing the tren that u brewed by itself? if so,im curious of how long and what did u thinck of it.

----------


## ghettoboyd

also, i am definnetly intrested in what your diet looked like. i am currently cutting, i can use any and all info you have time to provide. i am a sponge.......thx bro

----------


## mperk

> My pipe dream is to do a show as maybe a middleweight. Gain like 10+ lbs lean this winter and cut up again and try to hit 176 really shredded. Thats the pipe dream. Or it was. It seems like maybe I could make it happen if I really get after it.


Seems like more than a pipe dream - you are in great shape - really nice to see - i am inspired to give it a go again. I'm very consistant about the workouts - love that- I'm addicted to the iron, but the diet is a tough thing to change. i did real well a few months ago but i have a HUGE sweet tooth! So this week I'm goining to Vegas with the wife - a few days of debauchery- but after that I'm back on the wagon! BTW - I'm going to check out the Golds there (belong to a small one here) I imagine that might be inspiring too - from what i've heard - guys as big as houses! LOL

Anyways glad to hear your're thinking of doing a comp - should be lots of fun & good goal to shoot for.

Enjoy the summer, dude!

----------


## SdiZZle

Yo perk, thats where jay cutler works out, and a lot of real deal dudes, so that should be awesome! As far as a low carb sweet treat try this- heavy cream (0g carbs) low carb choc protien powder (maybe 1.5g carbs) immitation vianilla extract (0 g carbs, some alcohol) and iced coffee- its a low carb, high protien high fat cafe' mocha- tastes awesome when your sweet tooth kicks in!

----------


## SdiZZle

As I have like 20 PM's regarding my diet I will post the basics here and people can refer to this. I have read a lot of books regarding nutrition and diet, 2 of which I found to be AWESOME - both by Lyle McDonald
The Keytogenic Diet
The Ultimate Diet 2.0

I have modified/blended the 2 diets as it seems to work very well for me. Here is an outline- I will start with weds as that is when my "week" starts (for school and work reasons). All macros will be Pro. - Fat. - Carb

Weds- LOW Kcal- 150g - 90g - <20g = 1450 kcal approx. 
Workout- Full body glycogen depletion - 10 x 20 (thats right) PER bodypart
examples 10 x 20 leg press, stiff dead lift, chins, bent rows, calf raises, shoulder press, crunches
5 x 20 bench, incline, curls, close grip bench
all exercises should be at 60-70% 1RM 
this takes amost 2 to 2 1/2 hours and KICKS YOU F_IN ASS but totally depletes your glycogen stores and sets you up for serious fat burning. 

Thurs - LOW 150g - 90g - <20g
Workout - 30 min cardio (HIIT) 6am
30 min cardio 2pm (3.5 mile run)

Fri - Medium Kcal - 160g - 125g - <20g = 1850 kcal approx
Workout- same as above

Saturday- LOW kcal 150g - 90g - <20g
Workout - 6 mile AM run (takes me 51 minutes now)

Sunday- Further glycogen depletion- eat 50g carbs EARLY (set alarm for 6am, eat a big bowl of cheerio's go back to sleep) hit the gym 2 hours later. Right befor gym I have a shake with a banana, choc whey and oats. This shifts me out of ketogenic state for SUPER DEPLETION - 8am gym 3 x 12 every bodypart (60-80% 1RM) this drives you muscle glycogen down to AS LOW AS POSSIBLE, now, let the fun begin! You need a serious amount of carbs today, shoot for 1000g (that alone is 4000 kcal). you still need you 150 g P (600 kcal) and low fat (<50g). try to stay away from fructose as it will replenish liver glycogen more so then muscle. I start high GI and don't worry about fat early (your body is still in a slight ketogenic state and will use the fat for energy as it shuttles the carbs to glycogen synth.) Think doughnuts, chocolate, pancakes w/ syrup go nuts. Around 2 or 3pm I shift to low GI carbs, big bowls of pasta, wheat breads, sweet potato, ect. No other exercise today. let your muscles swell with sugar and water, stay away from the scale unless you want a shock. You can slam on 10 lbs today pretty easy, but it is all water. DRINK GALLONS! Glycogen sucks a lot of water into your muscle, if your not hitting the stage, drink like crazy (if you are look up water manipulation, this diet alone is 80% of it). 

Mon- Carbs AM (I don't log this day, it is an extension of the carb load, so I don't have exact numbers for you. You could tweak this day for results- High carb/ cal for anabolism/growth, low carb/cal for shredding. I go bak and forth to keep my body guessing and play it by "feel") This is HIT day. HEAVY weights. I do 3 x 3-6 at 80-90% 1RM per bodypart. you need 4-5min rest per set so superset 3 exercises at a time and you can get this done in 1 1/2 hrs or so. IF YOU NOTICE I do full body workouts 3 times per week. this is for my diet and I will probably go back to a more traditional routine this fall, but I am seeing good gains this way. rea around, there are a lot of good reasons to do full body workouts out there. After this ANABOLIC workout- insulin spike (think snickers) and thats it for carbs (about 2pm). switch to protien and keep fat low this PM

Tues - Rest and grow (for the most part) I eat as follows
160g - 125g - <20g = 1850 kcal give or take. Around 9pm I do 45min cardio to deplete my liver glycogen and get set up for full body depletion on weds.

back to the top!



for me personally I am losing about 1 to 1.5 lbs BODY FAT and maintaining my weight. I weight 170 lbs (except sun/mon like 176lbs) and every week notice changes. This may be veins on my lower stomach, veins on my lats, more muscularity, veins on my forhead! more definition ect. each week something new appears. Slow and steady wins the race!

SUPPS- I run an ECA weds through sat(bought seperately at my pharm.) 25mg E/200mg C/ 81mg A I take 3 g glutamine at bedtime (spikes growth hormone which is supposed to burn fat while you sleep). I take creatine on carb up day and monday pre workout. Thats it. (oh yeah, a little prop too)

----------


## mperk

SDizzle-

Thanks for the great post - TONS of useful info - i think I will have to get those McDonald books! Even if I don't read them - good fiber.....LOL

----------


## thetank

holy ****in crap man..i am beyond impressed. youve gotten youself in some sick ****in shape dude you should be proud...a change like that is rarely seen. keep doing what you are doing man!!
peace
tank

----------


## flacked

Again great information on the diet. Any losses in strength? And you say you're losing 1 to 1.5 pounds fat. Is that per week?

Also you mentioned you made some rookie mistakes first time around? Care to share with the rest of us rookies what those mistakes were?

One more question. I believe I read somewhere that you said you were popping 20mg nolva ED. Was this throughout your entire cycle or just during signs of PCT?

----------


## ghettoboyd

thnx for the info sdizzle, i am on the right track, exept i need to cut the cals and protien a bit. i already do the full body workouts 4 time a week (cardio too) and your right thay r a killer.i carb cycle also but maybee im still taking in to many. did you lose any muscle with such low protien and cals? thanx for your time, boyd

----------


## SdiZZle

1 to 1.5 body fat per week. My strength has stayed up as I employ HIT training (like 90% 1RM for 3 to 6 reps, 3 or 4 WORK sets) per bodypart. I always try to put just a little more weight/reps on on HIT days on monday to give my muscles a novel stimulus and maintain if not improve strength and muscle mass. It's so wierd, I feel so bloated and crappy after carb days, then weds (today) I kick the crap out of myself and feel sucked out. Lean and mean. Must be the wrestler in me, I love feeling sucked out. Awesome.

From the books I have read 150g protien is about the most anyone needs unless you are on enough AAS for a horse ( IE the pro's). If your not on insane amounts of gear your body cannot use all that protien and it is hard on your kidneys/digestive system to process it all. I stay around 150g, maybe 140, maybe 120g protein, and shoot for the rest fat. I aim for about 1350 - 1500 kcals on hard cutting days (weds, thurs, sat). If you have your carbs below 50g you should be ok, but at that point it doesn't take much to get below 20g, so I figure why not.

----------


## *RAGE*

kid keep up the good work bro. later

----------


## mattj255

Awesome results mate.

Keep us posted

----------


## ghettoboyd

thx bro,cant argue with those results. apreciate the info.

----------


## "Maximus"

Great read through your thread, man! I'm not into AAS yet, as I'm trying to get my diet regime/habits internalized as good as sleeping/resting is to the body. Once I get that part of my life tackled down, I will probably use your experience for my first Test only cycle in the future. Great job dude!

Max

----------


## mperk

Hey SDizzle;
JUst ordered those books from Amazon - hope they come soon - I 
'm really stoked to get on it. I'm feeling pretty good about my gains in the last years but am now up to 190 from 176 4 months ago - some is muscle for sure but my abs are starting to fade so I'd better get on the wagon again.

2 more weeks at home and off to Mexico for 10 days - hope the hotel has a gym as well as the "all you can eat" buffet! hahahaha

Later bro.

----------


## Bad Viking

Impressive read sdizzle,and really nice job... :Thumps Up:

----------


## nath78

Rock on son!!****in awsome improvement!!

----------


## honda450

Hats off to you man, ****in unreal improvement. Lookin good buddy, keep it up.

----------


## ravanA

so did u do that tren cycle? what were the results?

----------


## Steve630

Get post, how's things going?

----------


## Steve630

Sorry, ment great, lol..

----------


## Choppers

Wow I'm seriously impressed. Just scan read the whole article and how nice to see a dedicated log of exercise, nutrition, AAS and the transformation was awesome.

As someone starting out this is a real inspiration. Thanks and good luck for future plans.

Awesome pics too. Hats off.

----------


## sbath1

talk about motivation....very impressed

----------


## CBGB

I am completly impressed with the amount of info I have learned from this thread. I have been searching this site for everything I thought I would need, but reading your story has help me decide what I need to do more than anything else. Thanks, keep up the good work!!!!

----------


## Dinosaur

welcome new look guy.

----------


## mperk

sdizzle is gone - but what a great thread, eh? - totally inspired me too!

----------


## CBGB

It's good to hear that if it is done right, good things happen.

----------


## {{HEAVYDUTY}}

> sdizzle is gone - but what a great thread, eh? - totally inspired me too!


very good thread for me because im going to start my first test cycle hear soon i deff need to keep this book marked for farther info. Wish he would pop back in so i could see where he is at now i bet he is a fukn monster!!!

----------


## SdiZZle

Hey guys, it has been a while. It is pretty cool this thread is getting so much action still! I am glad my info is helping people. So the update- no I am not a monster (yet  :Smilie: ) I am going to do a show in June. I am about 180 lbs and 10% bodyfat. Right now I am running tren @ 75mg/day with t4 and ECA. I plan to run ten 75mg/day, winny 50mg/day and test prop 50mg/eod right up to the show, and I will switch to T3/clen in about 2 weeks. My goal is still to come in shredded up at 176. Looking at the pics of the guys from last year at 176 I think I could do pretty well. I am working out 6 days a week right now, pushing heavy weights for 6-8reps, then HIIT cardio for 15 min. I figured out a neat trick, set one treadmill to 10.5 mph and the other to 3 and incline. Then run on the fast one for 30 sec, then walk for 1 minute for 15 minutes total. I do this three or four times a week. Diet- 2 eggs on 100% whole wheat toast, 1/2 cup oat meal w/ raisins, cin, and "sugar twin" brown sugar (spleanda), protein shake... chicken breast with sweet potato... tuna on romaine w/ cheese and low fat dressing... pre workout protein shake... post workout protein shake... steak on romaine w crumbly bleu cheese... lean steak and broccoli... pre bed protein shake... every day... I also use fish oil, multi vitamin and spoons of natural PB throughout the day.

Why I am not a monster- I ran some BS gear this winter, didn't see any real gains. Too bad, but I think getting shredded (really shredded, not just lean like last summer) for a contest and going through that will be a good learning experience. I have a decent hook now (hopefully it stays that way) so after this show I really want to pack on some good mass...

THANKS a TON for all your support and everything guys, it's a cool thing that so many people find this helpful and motivating.

S

----------


## ghettoboyd

its good to hear from u again. your thread was the first thread i followed when i joined the forum.i hope you post pics when your contest ready so we can see where your at.that would be cool.glad all is well with you.

----------


## lovex

great to har from u man.....
U inspired lot of people....
your thread is one of the best.....
make more logs here and that would very very helpful 2 everyone:-)

----------


## mperk

Hey man - great to see you check in - can't wait to see the pics of the shredded monster! hahaha. Good luck on the comp!

----------


## scerpico22

excellent thread...looking forward to seeing the contest picks compared to when you first started!

good luck

----------


## xo3et

Man i just read this entire thread.  :Big Grin: 

Great info and well done on your cycle.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

I'm on cycle so I figured I'd read through this, read for about 3 hrs, let me be the 1000th person to say awsome tranformation man good shit

----------


## SSGBlack

awesome read man! Informative and motivating in one swipe, thanks for recording your work.

----------


## SdiZZle

So here is the latest and greatest... I am more then 7 less then 12 weeks out (try to keep my annonimoty (SP?)) so I at about 177lbs, little less then 10% BF (caliper test). I am worried as I am obviously gonna come in ight for 176 lbs if I hit 4% fat AND drop water, probably closer to 160 165... so, I am looking to do a 3 week turbo bulk, using Anadrol (50 mg/day) test (400 mg/week) and tren (50 mg/day)... This should pack on some bulk (mostly water, I know I know, but the water will drop right off after I stop the Anardol, and leave me with a few lbs of lean muscle). Then the real fun begins, my Clen /T3/Tren/Winny 6 week adventure. I will make SURE to get some before and after picks for you guys. I am gonna cover all bases here on this thread huh? Beginner stack to contest prep and shred stack with T3/Clen. Jack 87 (or whatever his handle) had a pretty good Clen/T3 log, but I want more info. I want better picks (shirt off please). Also he was pretty high BF when he started, I wanna see the effects on someone with a 6pack (me  :Smilie: ) running a 6 week cycle. I hope I get sick shredded. I will keep you dudes informed.

----------


## ghettoboyd

right on bro, cant wait to see how this all shakes out. good luck.

----------


## Lightsout2184

great thread good luck in the comp

----------


## mperk

hey dude
Great to read about your plan for the turbo bulk! LOL - i am sure if anyone can do it you can. Be interested to read about your diet too. You doing a keto to get shredded? 4 % sounds super low - I think you should be a striated vascular slab o meat at that point! LOL - good luck bro! Stay strong!

----------


## tembe

great work mate

awesome plan for bulk

i am looking forward to ur next cycle

----------


## thebigguyy1

> So here is the latest and greatest... I am more then 7 less then 12 weeks out (try to keep my annonimoty (SP?)) so I at about 177lbs, little less then 10% BF (caliper test). I am worried as I am obviously gonna come in ight for 176 lbs if I hit 4% fat AND drop water, probably closer to 160 165... so, I am looking to do a 3 week turbo bulk, using Anadrol (50 mg/day) test (400 mg/week) and tren (50 mg/day)... This should pack on some bulk (mostly water, I know I know, but the water will drop right off after I stop the Anardol, and leave me with a few lbs of lean muscle). Then the real fun begins, my Clen /T3/Tren/Winny 6 week adventure. I will make SURE to get some before and after picks for you guys. I am gonna cover all bases here on this thread huh? Beginner stack to contest prep and shred stack with T3/Clen. Jack 87 (or whatever his handle) had a pretty good Clen/T3 log, but I want more info. I want better picks (shirt off please). Also he was pretty high BF when he started, I wanna see the effects on someone with a 6pack (me ) running a 6 week cycle. I hope I get sick shredded. I will keep you dudes informed.


Just happen to run across your log here, and all I can say is CONGRATS! 

You have made an incredible transformation to your physique and I'm sure has been an inspiration to many on the boards. Way to go!

Keep up the good work and let us all know how it goes!

Ron III---III

----------


## Sauced_Up

> Here's the pics in JPG form so people can get at them easier. I have to say that is a pretty good deal in 11 months!


Amazing transformation bro..... tons of sweat n tears put into that

----------


## Focusmen

nice little thread. im gonna go eat!lol

----------


## Tryin2GetRip

This is unbelievable...you are the man, Bless your motivation and drive. I tip my hat off to you......

----------


## yungone501

Alright dizzle my nizzle, here's the truth. Ive been reading your post for the past, hmm...2 hours now. Gotta say man, after the initial bulk process (25+ pounds you added) you posted up sum pics- I laughed. And thought, big? Hell, he's bloated! But I continued. I have to say man, it is to my embaressment I have given the truth about laughing. You have the last laugh my friend, what a TRANSFORMATION dude! Humorous? No. Inspirarional? YES! Good job my friend.

----------


## Inflation

Sdizzlze thanks for the thread. It was a great read! Amazing gains!

----------


## SdiZZle

It's been a while. Just checking in. Here are some updates- my show went awesome. I came in 5 out of 7 guys in my weight class, which I concider a small victory A) that I even did it -and- B) for my first show. I was pretty light for my weight class, I really could have gone to a lighter class if I had known how much water weight I would lose. Anyway, I took a few months off the gear (3) and a month off the gym then back to it. I am just wrapping up a 3 month cycle of test cyp. deca . dbol (only first 4 weeks). I messed around with some humalog insulin for 3 weeks (weeks 7-10) 8 iu pre workout with 80 grams dextrose / 3g BCAA and 40g protein and 10iu post workout with 100g dextrose / 4g BCAA and 60g protein. Topped out at 205 lbs. At 5' 6" I figure I am about 50 lbs away from being a monster... sh*t. Well I guess it is good to have a goal huh? Here are 2 pics from my show, right around 160lbs and one from a few weeks back around 200 lbs. One is before I went on stage and the other (dark one) is 4 celebratory beers after the show later. Starting my diet for the next show now. Thanks for all the support guys, I look back and my first pics are almost embarassing to me. I guess I have come a long way. It is hard to see yourself with your own eyes. I'll check back in a little bit and keep you up to date. I have to say I am pretty consistently blown away by how much action this thread recieves.

----------


## ph34rsh4ck

Thats quite a drastic change from your original pics at the beginning of the thread, congrats, how do you feel?

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice job bro...glad u checked in again....would love to see you do another log the next time you cycle......goodluck in the future....

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Great job! Looking really lean in the last pictures! Did you compete? How did you place and how was the experience?

----------


## ranging1

great job mate

well done

----------


## mperk

Hey man great to see where u are at. Continued motivation! Looking def beastly now- grats big time! How's your wife with it? You come out to her about the juice yet or still in the bathroom? Lol. Awsome work on the cut - I am doing one now to get from 13 to 7% b4 feb then it's cyber. I'll for me! Hahahah

later bro!

----------

